# Πιμέντο/Πιμέντα allspice ή pimento pepper?



## Irini (Dec 23, 2012)

Ή και τα δύο; Τα γκουγκλίσματα δεν με βοηθάνε καθόλου. Και δεν νομίζω πως είναι το ίδιο με τις πιπεριές Φλωρίνης. Αλλά και ειδική δεν είμαι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
Ειδικός δεν είμαι ούτε εγώ, αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα για [πιπέρι "πιμέντο"] (γκούγλισέ το έτσι, γιατί δεν μπορώ να βάλω γκουγκλολίνκι) από σχετικές ιστοσελίδες, εδώ από ένα λεξικό σε ιστολόγιο μαγειρικής:

Ολ σπάις ( Allspice - Jamaica Pepper, Pimento)

Καρπός ενός αειθαλούς δένδρου με καταγωγή από τη Νότια Αμερική. Είναι γνωστό στο εμπόριο ως πιμέντο (pimento) και δεν πρέπει να το μπερδεύουμε με το πιμιέντο (pimiento ) που είναι ένα είδος κόκκινης γλυκιάς πιπεριάς. Το άρωμά του είναι ένα μείγμα από άρωμα κανέλλας, γαρύφαλλου και μοσχοκάρυδου και χρησιμοποιείται στη μαγειρική και ζαχαροπλαστική για να αρωματίζει ραγού με μοσχάρι, πίκλες, πιάτα με μήλα, στη σάλτσα ντομάτα, κέηκ με φρούτα, πουτίγκες και μαρινάδες. 

ενώ εκεί (_Βιταμίνες, ιχνοστοιχεία, συμπληρώματα διατροφής και δρόγες_, Μαρία Σκουρολιάκου, Χαροκόπειο Πανεπιστήμιο, Τμήμα Διαιτολογίας και Διατροφής, 2005) γράφει:

Το πιµέντο, ή αλλιώς "πιπέρι τής Τζαμάϊκα [sic, sick] Τζαμάικας" ή ινδοπιπέρι, λαµβάνεται από το είδος _Pimenta dioica_ τού γένους Πιµέντα και αναφέρεται σε ορισµένες γλυκές ποικιλίες που έχουν καρπούς µε ιδιαίτερο άρωµα χωρίς να είναι καυτεροί (Keshavarzi _et al,_ 2004).


----------



## Irini (Dec 23, 2012)

Χμμ, νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα αρχίζει από τα αγγλικά

*Pimiento*


_For the unincorporated town, see Pimento, Indiana._
_For the Jamaican use of the term, see Allspice._
_Not to be confused with Pimenta._


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 23, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η γαλλική Βίκη έχει έναν αρκετά κατατοπιστικό πίνακα αντιστοίχισης ονομασιών . Παρεμπ., το "πιπέρι της Τζαμάϊκας" μου φαίνεται μια χαρά για τα ελληνικά (έτοιμος ήμουν να γράψω "Ιαμαϊκής", αλλά... :) ), πλην όμως δεν ξέρω αν η ενδιαφερόμενη πιάτσα το χρησιμοποιεί (πολύ αμφιβάλλω).


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Irini said:


> Χμμ, νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα αρχίζει από τα αγγλικά
> *Pimiento*
> _For the unincorporated town, see Pimento, Indiana._
> _For the Jamaican use of the term, see Allspice._
> _Not to be confused with Pimenta._


 Ναι, αυτό έβλεπα κι εγώ πριν. Αν γκουγκλίσεις αγγλικά, γίνεται χαμός, ο ένας έτσι, ο άλλος αλλιώς. Κοίτα στο Free Dictionary:

pimento
1. See allspice.
2. Variant of pimiento.
[Spanish _pimiento_, red or green pepper, pepper plant, from pimienta, black pepper, pepper fruit, from Late Latin _pigmenta_, pl. of pigmentum, vegetable juice, condiment, pigment, from Latin, pigment, from pingere, to paint; see peig- in Indo-European roots.] The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition 2000

*pimento* [pɪˈmɛntəʊ]
(Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Plants) another name for allspice, pimiento
[from Spanish _pimiento_ pepper plant, from Medieval Latin pigmenta spiced drink, from Latin pigmentum pigment]
Collins English Dictionary, 2003

allspice
1. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Plants) a tropical American myrtaceous tree, _Pimenta officinalis_, having small white flowers and aromatic berries
2. (Cookery) the whole or powdered seeds of this berry used as a spice, having a flavour said to resemble a mixture of cinnamon, cloves, and nutmeg Also called *pimento Jamaica pepper*
Collins English Dictionary, 2003

και στο pim*i*ento τα μπλέκει πάλι :

1. A garden pepper (_Capsicum annuum_) having a mild, ripe, red fruit.
2. The fruit of this plant, used in cookery, salad, and as stuffing for green olives. [Spanish; see pimento.]

(Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Plants) a Spanish pepper, _Capsicum annuum_, with a red fruit used raw in salads, cooked as a vegetable, and as a stuffing for green olives. Also called pimento [variant of pimento]


----------



## Irini (Dec 23, 2012)

Θαυμάσια! Οπότε με τις ντεντεκτιβικές σας ικανότητες το μισό πρόβλημα το λύσαμε: Όταν το pimento αναφέρεται στο μπαχαρικό = πιπέρι της Τζαμάικας. Για την πιπεριά; Αχαριστία να ζητάω κι άλλα αλλά η μισή ντροπή δική μου κι η άλλη μισή του γείτονα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι πιμέντο και Ιαμαϊκή; Μπαχάρι το λένε αυτό στα ελληνικά βιβλία μαγειρικής.


----------



## cougr (Dec 23, 2012)

Irini said:


> Θαυμάσια! Οπότε με τις ντεντεκτιβικές σας ικανότητες το μισό πρόβλημα το λύσαμε: Όταν το pimento αναφέρεται στο μπαχαρικό = πιπέρι της Τζαμάικας. Για την πιπεριά; Αχαριστία να ζητάω κι άλλα αλλά η μισή ντροπή δική μου κι η άλλη μισή του γείτονα.



Πιπεριές ή πιπερίτσες πιμέντο/πιμιέντο


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι πιμέντο και Ιαμαϊκή; Μπαχάρι το λένε αυτό στα ελληνικά βιβλία μαγειρικής.


Και μένα για μπαχάρι μού μοιάζει, αλλά άμα δεν το σπάσω στα δόντια να το γευτώ και να το μυρίσω, δεν το ξεχωρίζω. Είπα, δεν είμαι ειδικός· ό,τι μου φαίνεται πιο σχετικό και αξιόπιστο απ' όσα βρίσκω φέρνω και όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω το λέει, όποιος θέλει ψάχνει παραπάνω και βρίσκει. Αν είναι λάθος το πιμέντο, προφανώς θα χαρώ να διορθωθεί. :)



Irini said:


> [...] Για την πιπεριά; Αχαριστία να ζητάω κι άλλα αλλά η μισή ντροπή δική μου κι η άλλη μισή του γείτονα.


 14 "πιπεριά πιμέντο" σε συνταγές, ούτε ένα "πιπεριά πιμιέντο" (50 "πιπεριά Pimiento", όλα κοπιπάστες εκτός από ένα ευρωπαϊκό). Αλλά δεν ξέρω, καλύτερα δεν θα 'ταν να τα ξεχωρίζαμε; Πιμέντο το τζαμαϊκανό πιπέρι, πιμιέντο η πιπεριά, που έχει κι ένα γράμμα παραπάνω. Αλλιώς, ό,τι φωτίζει τον καθένα. Εν ιώτα, μία κεραία, ένας σπόρος.

Πιμέντο, δεν πιμιέντo, άντε να δεις καλιμέντο. The pepper seed in reggae dancehall:


----------



## cougr (Dec 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> 14 "πιπεριά πιμέντο" σε συνταγές, ούτε ένα "πιπεριά πιμιέντο" (50 "πιπεριά Pimiento", όλα κοπιπάστες



Και 60 "Πιπεριές πιμέντο" (με λίγες κοπιπάστες):)


----------



## Irini (Dec 23, 2012)

Συνεπώς πιπέρι της Τζαμάικας άλλως μπαχάρι και πιπεριά πιμέντο;


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
(Sgt. Pepper's) Easy Star's Lonely Hearts Dub Band






Ειρήνη, για το μπαχαρικό σφυρίζω ανήξερος.  

Για τις πιπεριές:



cougr said:


> Πιπεριές ή πιπερίτσες πιμέντο/πιμιέντο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Το *Μπαχαρικό λεξικό* αφιερώνει δύο σελίδες στο μπαχάρι (οκ, η μία είναι μια όμορφη παλιά εικόνα) και άλλη μια στα διάφορα πιμιέντα.

Ας δούμε πρώτα γιατί έχετε όλοι δίκιο ως προς το μπαχαρικό: :)

*μπαχάρι, το* (_Μπαχ. Λεξιλ._). Πολυώνυμο (ως... απατεών) μπαχαρικό, με χαρακτηριστικό άρωμα και κάπως πικρή γεύση που φέρνει ελαφρά από ρετσίνι. Οι παλαιές εγκυκλοπαίδειες και τα λεξικά το ονομάζουν *ινδοπέπερι* (βλ. λ.). Οι Άγγλοι το λένε *allspice* και οι Ιταλοί *pimento* (βλ. λ.). Συν.: *αρωματοπέπερι*, *γαριφαλοπέπερι*, *γενι-μπαχάρι* (βλ. λ.), *μοσχοπίπερο*, *πιπέρι της Γουινέας*, *πιπέρι της Τζαμάικα*, *pimento* (βλ. λ.) και *ψευδάμωμο*.

Τι είναι αυτό το μπαχάρι; Το ίδιο λεξικό λέει:

*μπαχάρι, το* (_Γεν._). Ένας μπαχαρικός καρπός με ελαφρύ πιπεράτο τόνο. Οι καλύτερες ποιότητες του προέρχονται από την Τζαμάικα και το Μεξικό. Για να μη χάσει το άρωμά του πρέπει να φυλάσσεται σε αεροστεγή δοχεία, σε δροσερό και σκοτεινό μέρος.
και
*μπαχάρι, το* (_Καρπ._). Ένας σκληρός καφέ καρπίσκος με πιπεράτη και ταυτόχρονα πικάντικη γεύση. Το άρωμά του, όπως μαρτυρά και η διεθνής ονομασία του allspice (=όλα τα μπαχαρικά), μοιάζει με χαρμάνι μπαχαρικών (αμυδρή αίσθηση κανέλας, έντονη γεύση γαρίφαλου και μια ιδέα μοσχοκάρυδου), γι' αυτό και μερικές φορές παραπλανάται κανείς, νομίζοντας ότι πρόκειται για μίγμα μπαχαρικών όταν το αγοράζει σε σκόνη. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε γλυκά και σε πικάντικα πιάτα. Για να έχετε το μπαχάρι στην πλήρη αρωματική δύναμή του, καλύτερα είναι να το αγοράζετε σε κόκκους παρά αλεσμένο (και να το τρίβετε όταν το χρειάζεστε). 

Και πώς χρησιμοποιείται στη μαγειρική; Κατά το λεξικό:
*μπαχάρι ολόκληρο* _(Μαγειρ.)_. Μπαχάρι ατόφιο, που δεν έχει αλεστεί. Μοιάζει με το σπόρο του πιπεριού, το μπαχάρι όμως είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος και λιγότερο μαύρο (σχεδόν καφέ, για την ακρίβεια). Κατάλληλο για φαγητά κατσαρόλας (στιφάδο, κοκκινιστό κ.ά.), χοιρινό τουρσί, σούπες, πιάτα με φασόλια και μαρινάδες. Μερικά σπυριά μπαχάρι κάνουν το κουνέλι με σάλτσα μια μοναδική γευστική εμπειρία. Χρησιμοποιείται και στο λεμονάτο ψητό, στο κυνήγι, το σουκρούτ (λάχανο τουρσί), σε σάλτσες (για κυνήγι κυρίως).
και
*μπαχάρι τριμμένο* (Μαγειρ.). Τρίμμα μπαχαριού, αλεσμένο *allspice*, σκόνη. Πηγαίνει σε πατέ, λουκάνικα και πίτες με χοιρινό, μαζί με χοντροκομμένο πιπέρι. Χρησιμοποιείται σε μαρινάδες, χοιρινό τουρσί. Ταιριαστό στο χοιρομέρι και στα λουκάνικα, στο κοκκινιστό ή λεμονάτο κρέας, στα πατέ αλλά και στα μπισκότα. Οι Αμερικάνες μ' αυτό αρωματίζουν τις κολοκυθόπιτες και τα τουρσιά τους. Κατάλληλο επίσης στο μαρινάρισμα ψαριού, στα οστρακοειδή, στο κρέας, στα πουλερικά, στο ζαμπόν, στα λαχανικά, στο ρύζι και στις πουτίγκες.

Και τι λέει για τις πιπεριές πιμέντο;

Εδώ θα κάνω ένα ποτ πουρί από τα διάφορα λήμματα. Το λεξικό λέει ότι *pimiento* είναι στα ισπανικά η πιπεριά, αλλά «σύμφωνα με τον Πάπυρο-Λαρούς-Μπριτάνικα είναι ορισμένες γλυκές πιπεριές με ιδιαίτερο άρωμα, αλλά που δεν είναι καυτερές. _“Γνωστότερες από αυτές τις ποικιλίες είναι αυτές από τις οποίες παράγεται η πάπρικα”_». Επίσης λέει ότι *piment* λένε στα γαλλικά _και_ την κόκκινη πιπεριά και *pimenteira* στα πορτογαλικά το φυτό _πιπεριά_.
Δίνει επίσης πώς ονομάζονται μερικές καυτερές πιπεριές: 
*piment antillais* (τύπος πιπεριάς), *piment debresse* (πιπερίτσα με... φονικά ένστικτα), *piment islande* (πιπεριά με στιλ — έχει πολύ όμορφο σχήμα, ταιριάζει στις πίτσες και στο πιπερόνε), *piment oiseau* (στα γαλλικά, μια στενόμακρη πιπερίτσα που καίει όπως η πίσσα στα καζάνια της Κόλασης. Πράσινη ή κόκκινη στο χρώμα, οι Άγγλοι την λένε bird's beak chili), και *piment tomate* (Τοματοπιπεριά. Κόκκινη στο χρώμα. Στρογγυλή και δαντελωτή στο σχήμα. Γλυκιά στη γεύση. Συνήθως δεν καίει. Έχει όμορφο άρωμα. Απ' αυτήν παρασκευάζεται ένα σπυδαίο κοκκινοπίπερο. Στην Αγγλία τη λένε tomato shaped pepper.)

Ελπίζω να ξεκαθάρισαν κάποια πράγματα (ναι, καλά...).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)

*BAY RUM...*

Αλλά μην το πιείτε, λουστείτε πασπαλιστείτε καταναλώστε υπεύθυνα ---δεν είναι για χόρταση. 

Bay Rum cologne and lotion, εδώ στη vintage εκδοχή της.


Από ένα δέντρο που φυτρώνει στα γόνιμα εδάφη των Δυτικών Ινδιών, pimenta rasemosa

Pimenta racemosa, Caryophyllus racemosus potato potato tomato tomato

 

Εδώ η γοητευτική ιστορία αυτής της κολόνιας με ναύτες, αλκοόλ, εξωτικές και όχι-και-τόσο-εξωτικές μυρωδιές.

αποσπασματάκι:
The history of bay rum is as manly as it smells. Sailors in the 16th century discovered that the West Indies bay leaf made a great perfume to freshen up and mask the stink they acquired while being stuck on a ship for months. To apply the scent to themselves, the sailors would rub the dry leaves on their body, thus leaving the fragrant oil on their skin. While sailors were rubbing leaves on themselves, farmers were cultivating boat loads of sugar to be shipped back to Europe. A few enterprising plantation slaves discovered that molasses, a by-product of sugar, could be fermented into a sweet alcoholic beverage. Brewers on the islands took the slaves’ crude recipe, distilled it, and made it 10 times stronger, thus creating the rum we know today.

Tired of having to rub bay leaves on himself like a weirdo, some sailor got the idea that rum would make a great liquid to steep the bay leaves in to extract their essential oils and make an easy-to-apply cologne. And with that, bay rum was born.
 
Μη χάσετε την ενδιαφέρουσα συνέχεια. 

Και για τους DIY τύπους, ιδού και το βιντεάκι με οδηγίες προς τους ναυτιλλομένους  χρυσοχέρηδες, αν θέλετε να φτιάξετε μόνοι σας την εξωτική αυτή πομάδα. Με duh τριβιδάκι στο τέλος. Πίνετε και μια γουλίτσα, άμα λάχει. Δύο παρατηρήσεις: στη λίστα με τα υλικά, το σωστό είναι West Indies, όχι East, και όχι δαφνόφυλλα από το σουπερμάρκετ, διαφορετικά θα κινδυνεύετε να ευωδιάζετε κακαβιά. FYI, θα δοκιμάσω στην πρώτη ευκαιρία. Την κακαβιά ξέρω ήδη να τη φτιάχνω.


Cheers, mate!


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Και που θα τα βρεις τα αρωματικά φύλλα;


----------

